# Football Quarterback



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Here is an image captured at the 7 on 7 football tournament held at Kinkaid School this past weekend. I used a vignet in Lightroom 3 to isolate the quarterback.

C&C welcome.
Mike


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

I like it.....maybe its my monitor, but the ball and his back foot looks to be a bit dark from the effect.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Nice, really like how the vignetting works with this and gives it an old time feel.


----------



## jlatigo (Aug 4, 2006)

Very Nice! like the depth the effect gave the picture!


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Very nice shot, Mike. I like the isolation ... rich


----------

